# New Members intro



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Not sure if this is the right area for introductions, but here goes. Im PeteTMIET and I am 67 semi retired now but like to keep abreast of all the new rules and regulations, just passed the 17th Edition update, looking forward to enjoying the forum.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PeteTMIET said:


> Hi Everyone
> Not sure if this is the right area for introductions, but here goes. Im PeteTMIET and I am 67 semi retired now but like to keep abreast of all the new rules and regulations, just passed the 17th Edition update, looking forward to enjoying the forum.:thumbup::laughing:


Welcome to the forum Pete , jump right in and post away..:thumbup:


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Harry 304E where are you from?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PeteTMIET said:


> Thanks Harry 304E where are you from?


Massholechusetts ,Oh! I mean Massachusetts...:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome-- from another old timer-- 62


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Not many of us left Den RU still working? I'm part time trying to lead my Son in the ways of an Electrician he used to fit alarms but he's getting there, nice to meet you


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

PeteTMIET said:


> Not many of us left Den RU still working? I'm part time trying to lead my Son in the ways of an Electrician he used to fit alarms but he's getting there, nice to meet you


I still run the business but am disabled so I can't do much anymore. I love the work and hate that I can't be out there in the trenches.


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm able bodied but have to go into hospital in the new year I have a tumor in my pitruitry gland they say it's not serious, but like you I miss getting my hands dirty, my bones are a bit creaky these days, I can manage switches but sockets (recepticals) are a no no


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PeteTMIET said:


> I'm able bodied but have to go into hospital in the new year I have a tumor in my pitruitry gland they say it's not serious, but like you I miss getting my hands dirty, my bones are a bit creaky these days, I can manage switches but sockets (recepticals) are a no no


That's why receptacles should be no lower than four feet......:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Where you come from maybe,


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PeteTMIET said:


> Where you come from maybe,


That should be world wide..:thumbsup:


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Now now you can't rule everything (joking) I'm off to bed now bye


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

welcome to ET Pete ~CS~


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome from another old buzzard...62 :wheelchair:


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

PeteTMIET said:


> Hi Everyone
> Not sure if this is the right area for introductions, but here goes. Im PeteTMIET and I am 67 semi retired now but like to keep abreast of all the new rules and regulations, just passed the 17th Edition update, looking forward to enjoying the forum.:thumbup::laughing:


Nice to see your keeping up with it! :thumbup: 

There are many I've come across younger than you who believe that that a 4 year apprenticeship was all that they needed.

You and I both know its a constant revolving industry.


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Absolutely Warren never to old to learn new tricks, 4 years? mine was 6, 6 months on probation 5 years apprenticeship 6 months as an improver then got fired to get experience elsewhere, they don't know how lucky they are nowadays


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi from Canada. 65 come spring. Trying mostly service work now with the odd smaller jobs that I get talked into.

Going to do the upgrade course on our twenty-second edition of the Canadian Electrical Code in December. 

Crap... I hope they don't test on that.


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Dave worked in Ottawa for about 3 month about 10 years back, notice that there were a lot of UK ex pats doing the maintenance back then, worked with a guy from Quebec nice guy


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome, beware...there are alot of langers here.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi I'm macmikeman. So how do you like me so far?


----------

